
What industry spends the most on R&D? - emaercklein
https://craft.co/reports/s-p-100-r-d
======
shipinjiuhe
It's unfair to compare industrial and consumer companies to tech companies
since the demand for commodities such as energy and food will not grow nearly
as fast as technology. We cannot expect an already saturated market to spend
too much on Research.

------
meeran
What's the R&D spending on healthcare administration (e.g. hospitals/clinics)?
The 'healthcare' sector spends the most on R&D, but I would imagine that is
almost entirely because of pharma/biotech.

